# MTD question/help needed



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2016)

I have a 10 he 26 inch 2 stage machine, I recently during yearly maintenance replaced all the belts. That being said, the new auger belts snapped, I figured I got a pebble caught in there as they both snapped so I put new belts on and now the belts are burning up and smoking when engaged - is there a bering near the impeller that can be replaced? The pulleyes that engages the auger looks to be fine except the angle it makes contact with the belts, it looks to be off center of belts but that would not cause them to burn up- anyone ever deal with this???


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You need heavy duty belts made for power equipment. General automotive belts are not meant to withstand the high torque and high heat from a snow blower.

Most blowers have little pegs for holding the belts around the pulleys. Make sure you are routing the belt correctly around all belt keepers and brake pads.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I have a 10 he 26 inch 2 stage machine, I recently during yearly maintenance replaced all the belts. That being said, the new auger belts snapped, I figured I got a pebble caught in there as they both snapped so I put new belts on and now the belts are burning up and smoking when engaged - is there a bering near the impeller that can be replaced? The pulleyes that engages the auger looks to be fine except the angle it makes contact with the belts, it looks to be off center of belts but that would not cause them to burn up- anyone ever deal with this???


Did you use OEM or equivalent belts or just belts that fit?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum eddyjo

Yes there is a bearing between the belt and the impeller.

What is the model number of your machine ??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow thanks for York responses guys! 
1) the belts are OEM purchased at dealer, but replacements are auto belts- only ones I could find on a sunday.
2) model # is 31AE665F118- machines says troybilt/garden way but serial # is MTD sticker-( we solve this problem what do you guys know about chainsaws??)?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2016)

And thank you for the warm welcome!


----------

